# Wagner Texturing tool



## talbot (Aug 18, 2010)

Can anyone advise if the above would work on acrylic. If not is there anything that will texture acrylics?
regards, talbot


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 18, 2010)

talbot said:


> Can anyone advise if the above would work on acrylic. If not is there anything that will texture acrylics?
> regards, talbot


 
Most texturing tools work best in soft materials like wood. What type texturing are you looking to do???  I suggest a dremel tool with a vary number of bits to choose from. Most people like to use dental bits. One of those really high speed air operated carver tools works great also.


----------



## talbot (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi John, and thanks for the reply.
I want to apply the pyramid pattern/texture as shown on the Warner to some acrylic handles for a customer.
I really need a tool that can do this as I'm not skilled enough or have the time to do this by hand.
It looks perfect on hard wood and I was wondering if anyone has had success with it or similar on acrylics.
regards, talbot


----------



## jttheclockman (Aug 18, 2010)

talbot said:


> Hi John, and thanks for the reply.
> I want to apply the pyramid pattern/texture as shown on the Warner to some acrylic handles for a customer.
> I really need a tool that can do this as I'm not skilled enough or have the time to do this by hand.
> It looks perfect on hard wood and I was wondering if anyone has had success with it or similar on acrylics.
> regards, talbot


 
Well I have never tried on acrylic so I can not answer to that but will tell you that the wagner texturing tool works on denting the wood and not cutting it so that is why softer wood shows the pattern better and you really have to lean on the tool to get this done in hard woods. 

Now you may want to look into these.  http://www.hartvilletool.com/category/1032  The chatter tool is a cutting tool as well as these spiral cutters. I do not own the spiral tools but own the chatter tool or a chatter tool and it will cut acrylic if the blade is sharp.  These tools require some learning curve so that you are warned. I still don't have the exact hang of the chatter tool to the point I am happy with the results.  Just something else to think about. 


People with these pen mills maybe able to help you also. They can do texturing but not sure about thickness of blanks. Good luck.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 18, 2010)

The Beall Pen Wizard was invented to do what you described and many other effects. It is a pretty cool tool, but takes some practice to master - just like everything else. You can add lots of patterns to wood, acrylic and almost any other pen material.

www.bealltool.com


----------



## talbot (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen,
I own a chatter tool and have access to the mini spiral tool so I'll give them a go to see if I can get close to the pattern.
regards, talbot


----------

